# The Writings of A Puritan's Mind Volume 1



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm trying to stay as active as I can with getting new books out there.

I've just taken on my first one on my own since Puritan Publications changes hands to me solely.

I'd covet your prayers on this.

I have a proof copy of a hardback book coming which is the 1st volume in a series I'm calling: The Writings of A Puritan's Mind, Volume 1, 2, 3, etc.

It will contained sermons, letters, treatises, etc, that have not been published from saints bygone who are likeminded on Puritan and Reformed issues.

The first volume is 300 pages. Its been a task and I;m excited to see how it looks. I'm hoping the text is not sideways and the cover skewed!

We'll see in about a week or so.

I have a team working on translating a couple of other works, and I have two books I am working on personally (a new one on covenant theology too.)

I'm going to republish a couple of the bigger works in hardback (Rutherford's Covenant, my Two Wills and Hetherington's Westminster).

I've already finished the 2009 Calendars which never came around for *2008*, but they are ready for 2009. I'm also working on a Calendar on John Calvin alone from 2009 - A Year with Calvin.

All these things are quite a bit of work, but I'd rather be constructive than sleep through the whole night! 

Your prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome! Looking forward to publications.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll tell you one thing, Matthew, you're no slacker!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 3, 2008)

Matthew, I'm sorry, but unless you pick up your pace, we are all going to mistake you for a fence post.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 3, 2008)

I want Rutherford in Hardback. It is one thing to want and another to be realistic.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 3, 2008)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> ...but I'd rather be constructive than sleep through the whole night!
> 
> Your prayers are appreciated.



We'll rest in heaven, Brother.

Exciting to hear about future publications.


----------

